# [Umfrage] Ein Monster-Programm für alle Anlagen?!



## Krumnix (9 November 2010)

Hallo an alle.

Ich benötige eure Hilfe bei der Lösung eines "Problemes".
Die Firma, in der ich arbeite, wurde von einer anderen übernommen.
Diese Firma, die uns kaufte, kommt aus dem Serienmaschinenbau.
Wir sind eher Sondermaschinenbauer.

Nun ist es so, das die Serien-Firma 3 Maschinen-Typen mit jeweils 4-5
Unteroptionen.
Daher haben die mal beschlossen ein Programm für alle Anlagen zu erstellen
und dann in der Visu zu definieren, welcher Anlagentyp und mit welchen Optionen
die Anlage laufen soll, bzw. verbaut ist.

Bei uns ist es so, das wir ca. 120 Einzelanlagen im Feld haben, von denen
keine ist wie die andere, bis auf den Namen.
Sondermaschinen halt.
Nun möchte aber der Mutterkonzern, das wir alle Optionen der Anlagen in
eine Software packen und das ganze parametrierbar über die Visu umsetzen.
Selbst die zukünftigen Anlagen werden bei weitem nicht so sein, das eine
wie die andere sein wird.

Jetzt wollte ich mal von euch wissen, wie ihr dazu steht und wie eure Meinung
und Erfahrung ist.
Vielleicht kann ich dann dem Mutterkonzern mit weiteren Meinungen und
Erfahrungen mitteilen, das die Strategie im Sondermaschinenbau keinen Sinn hat.

Bitte bei der Umfrage vielleicht noch was dazu schreiben, warum ihr das so
oder so seht. Danke


----------



## Cerberus (9 November 2010)

Nur mal so ein paar Einwürfe:

- Jede Änderung an 1 Einzelmaschine kann eine SW-Änderung erzwingen (evtl. sehr schnell sehr viele Änderungsstände)
- Bei jeder SW-Änderung muss sichergestellt werden, dass trotzdem noch alle Einzelanlagen damit laufen (wer definiert mit welchen Einzelanlagen die neue SW zu testen ist?)
- Wer hat den Hut auf, wenn es um die 1 SW geht? Inwieweit benötigt er Kenntnisse von allen Einzelanlagen?
- Wenn eine Fehlfunktion der SW mit Einzelanlage 1 gefunden wird, wie wird sichergestellt, dass die anderen Einzelanlagen problemlos mit der SW funktionieren (evtl. sehr großer Testaufwand im Fehlerfall)?

Ich würde euch von einer Monster-SW abraten.


----------



## TimoK (9 November 2010)

Ich kann mich Cerberus nur anschließen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau kann im Sondermaschinenbau einfach nicht funktionieren. Im Serienmaschinenbau finde ich so etwas nicht verkehrt, aber im Bereich wo sich keine Maschine der anderen gleicht gibt es einfach keinen Sinn für so eine Monster-Software.

Ich sehe hier auch für den Instandhalter ein Problem, wenn das Programm plötzlich 20 x so groß ist und dementsprechend unübersichtlich vielleicht auch noch, da alle Eventualitäten irgendwo mit drinstecken... Hinzu kommen vor allem die schon angesprochenen Versionsstände und deren Prüfung.

Meine persönliche Meinung: Finger weg.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Aventinus (9 November 2010)

Ich sehe das genau so. 

Bei uns im Betrieb stehen 5 "gleiche" Fertigungsstraßen. Und keine ist wie die andere. Es macht zwar Sinn, ein Konzept zu haben und nach dem alle Anlagen auszuführen, aber letztlich werden die Anlagen immer unterschiedlich bleiben.

Sehrwohl sind jedoch Programmteile zu Standardisieren, z.b. die Rezepturverwaltung, Bausteine zum Ansteuern von Umrichtern oder Servos usw. Aber selbt da bin ich der Meinung, ein Servo kann mehrere Bausteine haben, je nach dem mit welcher Applikation er betrieben wird.

Aus dem Baukasten kann man dann ja relativ schnell seine Anlage zusammenbasteln.


----------



## RGerlach (9 November 2010)

Ich sehe das auch wie Cerberus.

Für mich sind auch beim Sondermaschinenbau Standardfunktionen sinnvoll. 

Solange nicht bei jeder Anlage der Programmaufbau neu "ausgewürfelt" wird, ergeben sich Verbesserungen bei der Entwicklung, Inbetriebnahme und Instandhaltung. Der Grad der Standardisierung sollte von jeder Firma selbst bestimmt und immer wieder mal hinterfragt werden.

In jedem Fall ist der Änderungsaufwand des Nachziehens bzw. die Versionsverwaltung nicht zu unterschätzen.

Die Monstersoftware wird auf jeden Fall im Sondermaschinenbau nie vollständig sein. Falls eine Kleinanlage eine Vernetzung mit x CPU 416 für alle Varianten erfordert, sollte das jedem einleuchten.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Sockenralf (9 November 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt auch Kunden, die sowas nicht akzeptieren (wir z. B.)

Auszug aus unserem Lastenheft:
"Nicht-benötigte Programmteile sind zu entfernen"




MfG


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 November 2010)

Hallo,
von mir ein "kommt ganz darauf an" zu dem Thema.

Ich selbst bin jemand, der in seiner Firma mehrere solcher "Monster-FB's" einsetzt. Selbstverständlich hat es auch bei mir bei der Entwicklung des Konzeptes eine Evolution gegeben - das sind dann aber auch unterschiedliche Bausteine. Bei mir ist es so, dass ein FB450 V1.0 ohne weiteres durch einen FB450 V5.4 zu ersetzen ist - dann Neue kann alles das was der Alte kann und ebne noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten mehr.

Es ist allerdings so, dass dieser Baustein NICHT die ganze Maschine steuert sondern eher das "Herz vom Environment" ist.

Auf jeden Fall kann man aber durchaus für wiederkehrende Funktionalitäten eine Baustein-Bibliothek haben. Es ist hier nur eine Frage, wie man es anstellt.
Das Ganze setzt aber voraus, dass es diese wiederkehrenden Dinge gibt und man die Zeit hat, sich über so etwas Gedanken zu machen.

Ganz generell ist eine gleiche (wiederkehrende) Strukturierung schon von Vorteil weil es so möglich ist, dass die Arbeit von Programmierer "A" durchaus von Programmierer "C" weitergeführt werden kann - das ist bei uns die Haupt-Intension.

@Krummix:
Wenn ihr in einem Konzern intergriert seid, dann kann es mit "die Mutterfirma überzeugen" im Moment funktionieren - auf Dauer wirst du damit aber ein Problem bekommen. Den Teil habe ich schon mal erlebt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Dr.M (9 November 2010)

Wir haben sehr viele Standard-Bausteine geschaffen und für die Programmstruktur klare Vorgaben. Dadurch ist z.B. eine komplette Montagelinie recht schnell zusammenzubauen ohne jedes Mal das Rad neu erfinden zu müssen. Aber man ist trotzdem noch flexibel genug um auf Änderungen an einzelnen Stationen zu reagieren oder komplett neue Stationen einzufügen.


----------



## Befree (9 November 2010)

Meine Meinung ist im wesentlichen hier schon ein paar mal genannt worden.

Wir haben bei uns auch für fast alles irgendwelche Standart Bausteine, sei es für Ventile, Servos, Fu's oder einfach nur so simple sachen wie mit einer Taste Merker invertieren. Dazu ein ausführliches Pflichtenheft an das sich unsere Fremdlieferanten halten müssen, genauso wie Vorlagen für die Visu.

Auf die Weise ist zwar nicht jede Anlage gleich, aber die Programmstruktur ist immer gleich aufgebaut. Von Betriebsartenbaustein bis hin zum Störmeldebaustein ist immer die gleiche Struktur vorhanden. Eben so das jeder weiß wo er was zu suchen hat und sich schnell in fremde Programme einarbeiten kann.

Wird ein Baustein geändert mit z.B neuen funktionen dann wird die Versionsnummer, der grund der änderung und der autor im Kommentar des ersten netzwerks vermerkt, der Baustein am Server abgelegt und jeder kann ihn nutzen. Dabei ist aber wie larry schon mal gesagt hat die kompatibilität der Versionen zu beachten. Ein Baustein der Version 3.2 muss das selbe machen wie der mit Versionsnummer 1.4. Nur muss er eben manches besser oder mit mehr Umfang machen können.

"Ältere Anlagen" die dann eine Bausteinversion z.B 1.4 haben werden dann aber nur bei Bedarf auf die neue Version geändert. Grund: Never Change a running System. Wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

MFG


----------



## Perfektionist (9 November 2010)

ich pflege im Bereich Sondermaschinenbau so etwa drei bis vier (oder fünf?) Halbserienmaschinenlinien. Verpackungstechnik. Und entsprechend diese fünf (?) Monster(le)programme. Schon immer mit dem Anspruch, dass das jeweilige Programm per Parametrierung an die Maschine angepasst wird. Und Sonderfunktionen ggf. zu- oder abschaltbar sind, aber eben grundsätzlich vorhanden.

Meine Erfahrung diesbezüglich über die letzen fünfzehn Jahre: zu Anfang hab ich es geschaft, den überschaubaren Maschinenpark immer up to date halten zu können. Dann war ich froh, wenn wenigstens werksweit alles auf einheitlichem Stand war. Und nun ist es so, dass das Monster eben kalbt, wenn ich nicht mehr drüber blick.

Prinzipiell hat das Monster große Vorzüge: man braucht nicht erst irgendwo nachschaun, wenn der Kunde anruft, man fragt ihn: "ist in Bild ... der Parameter XYZ auf blabla eingestellt, dann tun sie dasunddas ...". Bekannte Fehler sind ab Version sowieso behoben, und und und. Das Monster hat Vorzüge ...

Und schwer wiegende Nachteile: Bei Kunde X sind Stromrichter Marke Y verbaut, Bei Kunde Z ist der Umrichter gar mit Analogausgang gesteuert. Also unterschiedliche Umrechnungsfaktoren für die Ausgabe, u.U. sogar unterschiedliche Treiberbausteine, die man irgendwann dann doch nicht mehr kompatibel zueinander halten wollte. Ergebnis: will die Altanlage geupdatet werden, so handelt es sich um eine Wiederinbetriebnahme.

Und es gibt noch mehr, das sich der neuen Zeit versperrt: wer pflegt alte Protool-HMI ohne Auftrag weiter, wenn das aktuelle Monster (Flex) mal wieder geändert wird?

Bei mir gab es mal einen harten Schnitt, als ich endlich mich entschlossen hatte, von der 16-Bit-Welt (S5) auf die 32-Bit-Welt der S7 rüberzugehen. Ich habe noch lange Zeit ein Datenmodell aus S5-Zeiten weitergepflegt, weil es etabliert war. Der Grund dafür war aber mit S7 eigentlich weggefallen. Es war halt bequem, trotzdem so weiterzudenken. Und so kam halt der Tag, als ich meine Monster(le) so Stück für Stück dann von der 16-Bit-Denke auf die 32-Bit-Denke umstellte. Aber der Tag kam deutlich später, als dies für Neuprojekte geschah, wo nur die einzelnen Bausteine aus dem Baukasten in die Neue Welt rüberzuholen waren.

Tja, dann gibt es noch die Monster, die zwar dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild der Maschine nach Ähnlichkeiten aufweisen, aber intern grundverschieden strukturiert sind, weil sich Master/Slave-Verhältnisse getauscht haben. Das gibt dann richtige Monster: wenn dann intern zwei Programme vorhanden sind, eines für Variante 1, das andere für Variante 2.


----------



## Jan (9 November 2010)

Hallo,

wir machen es im Prinzip auch so wie LL und Dr.M.

Ich habe momentan z.B. drei Lüftungsanlagen, die alle angeblich gleich sind.
Manche sind eben gleicher als andere.
Das gleiche mit ca. 20 Pumpwerken, die alle gleich "sind". 
Tatsächlich waren grade mal sechs Stück dabei die wenigstens ähnlich waren. 
Zitat: "Das ist ja nur kopieren".

So viel zu einem Monsterprogramm.

Es wäre evt. eine Option, für jede Anlage einen einzelnen FC zu spendieren, in dem letztendlich das Programm für die einzelen Anlage ist.
Dann muss man nur den FC aufrufen, den man haben will.
Allerdings muss dann für jede Anlage mit jeder Art von Option ein einzelner FC spendiert werden.
Dann kommt man schnell an die Grenzen der CPUs und ist von vorneherein gezwungen CPUs mit maximalem Speicher zu verwenden.
Das wiederum wird evt. schwierig dem Kunden zu verkaufen.
Wie will man dem Kunden verkaufen, dass er 13.000 € für eine 417er CPU bezahlen soll, obwohl eine 312er für 350 € völlig ausreichen würde.

Also unterm Strich, ist das wohl doch keine Option.

Ich denke, wenn du in Zahlen ausdrücken kannst, wie unsinnig das Vorhaben im Sondermaschinenbau ist, dann kannst du euren Mutterkonzern evt. auch überzeugen. Im schlimmsten Fall muss es dem Mutterkonzern viel Geld kosten, bis sie einsehen, dass es doch nicht so gut ist ein Monsterprogramm für den Sondermaschinenbau zu schreiben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 November 2010)

Es ist ja nicht so das nur die Software angepasst werden muss. Die Maschinenbauer und die Schaltschrankbauer müssen ja auch in das Konzept passen. Was nützen die besten Universalprogramme wenn die Maschinen da nicht zu passen 

Ich denke das eure Mutter sich da ganz schön was vorgenommen hat. Möglich ist es bestimmt aber nicht ganz ohne.....


----------



## Paule (9 November 2010)

Also ich halt da mehr von einer anständigen Bibliothek für meine Bausteine / Funktionen, als wenn im Programm lauter Bausteine sind die nicht bearbeitet werden. 

Und wenn ich jetzt mal von Siemens Steuerungen ausgehe, dann kostet ja auch der Speicher für die Monsterprogramme richtig Geld.


----------



## Krumnix (10 November 2010)

Die Mutter sieht vor, die WinRTX einzusetzen. Da sind Probleme mit Baustein-Anzahl, etc. Geschichte.

Aber meine Intension sollte sein, das wie hier schon beschrieben wurde, einen Bibliothek
aufzubauen, in der dann die Einzelfunktionen, die in mehreren Maschinen gleich sein kann,
und diese dann immer zu erweitern. 

Hierbei macht es Sinn, die alten Funktionen soweit zu behalten und neue so in diesen
zu integrieren, das die alten davon nicht behindert werden.

Soweit ist also mein Ziel das gleiche, was die meisten hier auch so sehn.
Hoffe, das ich damit einen weiteren Schritt dahin gehen kann, das sowas
nur im Serienbau sinnvoll ist. 
Aber wenn die Mutter alle Probleme bezahlen will, dann bestell ich mir schonmal 
meinen Ferrari 

Gruß


----------



## Markus (10 November 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es so, das wir ca. 120 Einzelanlagen im Feld haben, von denen
> keine ist wie die andere, bis auf den Namen.
> Sondermaschinen halt.
> *Nun möchte aber der Mutterkonzern, das wir alle Optionen der Anlagen in*
> ...


 
dieser satz gehört mit sicherheit zu den dümmsten die ich bisher gehört habe (in dem zusammenhang).

weiß dieser vollidiot aus eurem mutterkonzern eingentlich was er da für einen bullshit von sich gibt?

ich würde dieses diskussion erst garnicht führen, das ist zwecklos mit leuten die aufgrund solcher aussagen bestätigt haben dass sie nicht ausreichend kompetent dafür sind.
ich würde die diskussion "du oder ich" aufrziehen, aber das... das tut doch weh...


man kann im sondermaschinebau viel standartisieren bzw. modularisieren, machen wir auch, aber sowas ist nicht ganz ohne und so eine software muss dennoch so gestrickt bleiben dass man niemals zum kunden sagen muss "das geht so nicht, das ist nicht in unserem standard" <-- ganz böser satz!
schliesslich kauft der kunde ja eine SONDERmaschine.

im absoluten lowcostbereich, da lass ich mir sowas noch gefallen, da muss der kunde sich damit abfinden dass es irgendwann mal heißt "STOP, wenn du das alles willst, dann musst such auch den mercedes bestellen und nicht den fiat"

aber "120 maschinen, und keine wie die andere" hört sich nicht gerade nach lowcost an...

von wem stammt dieser seltendoofe satz? doch sicher von so einem vertriebler der nicht mal genau weis was er da grad verkauft und sich das so vorstellt dass der kunde die maschine mit ein paar klicks selber in betrieb nimmt und sich dann nie wieder meldet.
genau die spacken die nicht rechnen können und von den technischen abteillungen für jeden scheiss ein modul zu festpreis verlangen versprechen dem kunden doch am ende alles und jeden scheiss nur damit sie ihre unterschrift bekommen....


----------



## Lars Weiß (10 November 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> dieser satz gehört mit sicherheit zu den dümmsten die ich bisher gehört habe (in dem zusammenhang).
> 
> weiß dieser vollidiot aus eurem mutterkonzern eingentlich was er da für einen bullshit von sich gibt?



Wahrscheinlich ein Kaufmann. Oder Controller oder eine sonstige Position die nur unnötig Geld kostet und kein Mensch bracht.

Markus, ich danke dir für deine direkte Art - die wir wie immer aus der Seele spricht


----------



## Krumnix (10 November 2010)

Es ist der Vorstand und der Leiter der Technik aus dem Mutterkonzern.
Beide über 55 und seit 20 Jahren an keiner Anlage/Baustelle mehr gewesen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Es ist der Vorstand und der Leiter der Technik aus dem Mutterkonzern.
> Beide über 55 und seit 20 Jahren an keiner Anlage/Baustelle mehr gewesen


 
jetzt hacke mal nicht auf dem alter rum, 55 ist doch noch nicht so alt
Denk dran das du auch noch bis 67 arbeiten musst.


----------



## dtsclipper (10 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Denk dran das du auch noch bis 67 arbeiten musst.


 
Wenn es denn langt ...  Vlt sind wir dann schon bei 70+ ...

Ich denke mal in Ihr werdet es durchkämpfen müssen bis die "Mama" dazulernt...


----------



## Jan (10 November 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Es ist der Vorstand und der Leiter der Technik aus dem Mutterkonzern.
> Beide über 55 und seit 20 Jahren an keiner Anlage/Baustelle mehr gewesen


 
Viel mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen.

Es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass erst extreme Kosten für das Erstellen des Monsterprogramms auflaufen und dann noch viel größere Kosten für das Nacharbeiten, weils nicht funktioniert.

Entweder wird dann eingesehen, dass du recht hattest und es werden individuelle Programme geschrieben, oder ihr (die Tochter) werdet zu teuer und werdet abgestoßen.

Ich bin dafür, dass Leute nur schwerwiegende Entscheidungen treffen dürfen, wenn sie wissen wie die Realität aussieht.


----------



## Krumnix (11 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> jetzt hacke mal nicht auf dem alter rum, 55 ist doch noch nicht so alt
> Denk dran das du auch noch bis 67 arbeiten musst.


 
Das Alter hat nix damit zu tun, wie du das meinst. 
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, das die Herrschaften schon älter sind und ne
Ewigkeit nicht mehr an der Basis ihrer Produkte war.


----------



## bike (11 November 2010)

Also ich würde doch die Chance nehmen und ein gutes, neues Konzept erstellen, wenn eh alles bezahlt wird.

Dabei analysieren was ist wann und wo in euren Anlagen gleich, was ist verschieden.
Mit diesen Grundlagen würde ich mich mit den Entwicklern der Mutter zusammensetzen und dann in einem Brainstorming, deren Art der Softwareentwicklung und eurer jetzigen und der geplanten Entwicklung diskutieren.

Wenn so ergebnisoffen die Anforderungen und die Realität aufgezeigt werden, kann da vielleicht etwas Neues Gutes entstehen.

Ich würde versuchen die Entwicklung so auf die Zukunft auszurichten.
Nicht alles was neu ist muss schlecht sein.

bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2010)

weil ich ja auch zu den ganz alten Säcken gehöre, mache ich das für
eine Serien Maschine bei uns auch, das ich ein Projekt für alle Maschinen
habe und dann nur noch parametriere.
Ich hatte früher das Problemm, alle verbesserungen die für eine Maschine
aufgetreten war, auf die anderen zu übertragen. 
Eigentlich ist das SPS Programm weniger das Problemm, die HMI macht ja
heute oft den größeren Anteil aus, gerade wenn noch Fremdsprachen 
für aller Herren länder gepflegt werden sollen.

Mir ist aufgefallen es, seit dem ich es mache die Maschinentype wesentlich
entspannter für mich geworden ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 November 2010)

... da muß ich dann auch noch mal was dazu schreiben ...

Man sollte bei ale dem erstmal voraus schicken, dass solche Überlegungen bei großen Firmen immer dann entstehen, wenn man sich wiederholende Maschinentypen mit gelcieh Eigenschaften hat, die man ggf. von unterschiedlichen Herstellern bezieht und an denen man selbst erstmal nicht herumbauen möchte - Instandhaltungs-Problematik : der IH sollte die Chance haben, sich in der Anlage zurecht finden zu können.

Der nächste Ansatz entsteht dann bei Herstellern von Maschinen (das können durchaus auch Sonder-Maschinen mit kleiner Serie sein), die entweder mehrere Programmierer/Projektierer und/oder mehrere Inbetriebnehmer haben und bei denen es vielleicht sogar so ist, dass der Ersteller des Programms nicht zwangsläufig der Inbetriebnehmer ist. Da ist es natürlich dann auch sehr wichtig, dass der Inbetriebnehmer sich schnell in einem für ihn zunächst fremden Programm zurechtfinden kann.

Richtig interessant wird es dann in einer Konzern-Struktur, wo die unterschiedlichen Töchter auch unterschiedliche Teil-Anlagen bauen, die wie in einem großen Konzept zusammengefasst werden. Ich weiß z.B. von Fa. Homag, dass die etwas gerne so machen. Bei solchen genannten Modulen ist so eine "Monster-FB"-Überlegung zwangsläufig schnell da ... mit allen seinen Auswüchsen - also auch "ich baue schon mal alle möglichen Funktionalitäten mit ein und brauche sie dann hinterher nur noch freizuschalten". Wie schon erwähnt wurde birgt so etwas dann schon zwangsläufig die Gefahr der Unflexibiltät in sich. Ich denke, dass Markus sich deswegen in seiner unnachahmlichen Art eingebracht hat, weil er da bei BMW schon die eine oder andere "lustige" Erfahrung mit solchen Bausteinen hat machen dürfen - manche sind richtig toll und man will sie gar nicht mehr missen und manche sind so was von am Endziel dran vorbei, dass man damit meißt nur Ärger hat und sie dann irgendwann zu entsorgen versucht.

Fazit : "Wo viel Licht ist, da ist auch viel Schatten ...!"
Soll heißen : da muß jeder selbst seinen Weg finden. Was ich hierzu aber auch in meinem letzten Beitrag schon ausgedrückt habe - den Leiter Automatisierung vom Konzern (unabhängig von dessem Alter - Alter spricht hier auch oft von Erfahrung) umzuprogammieren wird nicht so einfach ... wenn nicht sogar unmöglich werden. Die Frage ist, und nur das kann dein Ansatz sein, ob es kaufmännisch und zweckdienlich vertretbar ist, diesen Weg zu gehen.
Da ich in der Vergangenheit mit solchen Leuten auch schon zu tun hatte hierzu folgendes :
Da gibt es solche, die für ihrem Konzern einen bestimmten Weg einfordern, weil es ein findiger Vertriebler ihnen mal so suggeriert hatte, und solche, die es einfach aus Erfahrung und Wissen so machen. Gegen den Ersten hast du mit guten Argumenten eine Chance eine Änderung herbeizuführen - gegen den Zweiten nicht.

In diesem Sinne ...
Grüße
Larry


----------



## Markus (11 November 2010)

ich bin ein sehr großer freund von standards, und glaube mir, wir haben einen recht umfangreichen "plug&play" standard. aber der ist sehr flach gehalten.

ich bin ein absoluter gegener von diesesen "alleskönner-fb" ich bevorzuge fertige routinen die sich über standartisierte schnittstellen zu jedem beliebigen "allesköner" verschalten lassen.

somit muss ich bei fehlern nur an einer kleinen stelle drehen, bei neuen hardwarekompenten nur einzelen treiber neu entwickeln...

das was du ansprichst bzw. was bei bmw und co getrieben wird ist ja ähnlich, das ist ja auch nicht schlecht.

aber wenn ich den vogel von konzernleiter richtig verstandenhabe will er ne std-sw einspielene und über die visu einstellen was für einen maschine es ist...

je mehr serie ich habe, je mehr funktionalität kann ich in einzelen routinen kapseln, und umso oberflächlicher wird meine spätere "programmierung.
je mehr sonder ich habe, je feiner muss ich meine standards aufbauen und dafür auch bei zusammnklicken noch etwas mehr denken.

das anspruchsvollste in softwarestandars ist es auch nicht funktionscode in module zu packen, sondern flexible inteligente strukturen und funktionelle schnittsteleln zu schaffen die immer passen. wenn das passt kann leicht ein modul dazukommen wenn es einfach in die struktur eingebunden werden kann und mit den standartschnittstellen kommunizieren kann.
aber sobald ich an den schnittstellen fummel oder die struktur verbiege ist mein standard wieder fürn arsch...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Richtig interessant wird es dann in einer Konzern-Struktur, wo die unterschiedlichen Töchter auch unterschiedliche Teil-Anlagen bauen, die wie in einem großen Konzept zusammengefasst werden. Ich weiß z.B. von Fa. Homag, dass die etwas gerne so machen. Bei solchen genannten Modulen ist so eine "Monster-FB"-Überlegung zwangsläufig schnell da ... mit allen seinen Auswüchsen - also auch "ich baue schon mal alle möglichen Funktionalitäten mit ein und brauche sie dann hinterher nur noch freizuschalten". Wie schon erwähnt wurde birgt so etwas dann schon zwangsläufig die Gefahr der Unflexibiltät in sich. Ich denke, dass Markus sich deswegen in seiner unnachahmlichen Art eingebracht hat, weil er da bei BMW schon die eine oder andere "lustige" Erfahrung mit solchen Bausteinen hat machen dürfen - manche sind richtig toll und man will sie gar nicht mehr missen und manche sind so was von am Endziel dran vorbei, dass man damit meißt nur Ärger hat und sie dann irgendwann zu entsorgen versucht.


 
Da du die Fa Homag ansprichst, da kann ich meinen Senf zu geben.
Aus der Zeit wo du es noch kennst war es ja so das die Quellen für
Funktionsbaugruppen voll ausprogrammiert haben.
Dann aus der Auftragsbearbeitung die Quellen automatisch in eine
Liste geladen wurde und der Compiler dann aus den Quellen automatisch
das entsprechende SPS Programm übersetzt wurde.

Da wurde nicht mehr Online Parametriert, sondern der Compiler schmeißt
selber dien nicht gebrauchten Querverweise raus.

hier mal so ein Beispiel wie eine Quelle aussieht 
Anhang anzeigen IMG.pdf


Wenn da z.b. UND FFF (HR002/10) erwarte er aus der Quelle 002 diesen
Merker (Querverweis) ist der nicht vohanden wird diese Zeile gelöscht.

Ein bzw. Ausgänge werden automatisch fortlaufend vergeben, ich fand
dieses System eigentlich Genial für Serienmaschinen und habe es eine
Zeit lang selber genutzt.

Schade das etwas ähnliches nicht für S7 gibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ich bin ein sehr großer freund von standards, und glaube mir, wir haben einen recht umfangreichen "plug&play" standard. aber der ist sehr flach gehalten.
> 
> ich bin ein absoluter gegener von diesesen "alleskönner-fb" ich bevorzuge fertige routinen die sich über standartisierte schnittstellen zu jedem beliebigen "allesköner" verschalten lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Markus du bist auch ein absoluter Sondermaschinenbauer, was ich auch 
jahrelang war. Jetzt mache ich zur hälfte Serienmaschinen. Da wird mann
gezwungen seine Denke etwas umzustellen. Da du sonst die Arbeit nicht
mehr schaffst.


----------



## Markus (11 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Markus du bist auch ein absoluter Sondermaschinenbauer, was ich auch
> jahrelang war. Jetzt mache ich zur hälfte Serienmaschinen. Da wird mann
> gezwungen seine Denke etwas umzustellen. Da du sonst die Arbeit nicht
> mehr schaffst.


 

ähhh ja und jetzt?




Markus schrieb:


> *je mehr serie ich habe, je mehr funktionalität kann ich in einzelen routinen kapseln, und umso oberflächlicher wird meine spätere "programmierung.*
> je mehr sonder ich habe, je feiner muss ich meine standards aufbauen und dafür auch bei zusammnklicken noch etwas mehr denken.


 
wobei ich das hier nicht als kontroverse diskussion zum thema sondermaschinebauer vs. serienmaschinenbauer betrachte, der treadhersteller ist ganz klar sondermaschinebauer...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2010)

ich glaube wenn ich mir die Umfrage des TE so anschaue, geht es ihm um
Serienmaschinen. Leider geht es ihn anscheinend wie mir auch, das
bedingt durch Kundenwünsche jede Serienmaschine zu einer Sonder-
maschine auswächst. Dh. die Optionslisten der Kaufleute wächst mit jeden
Auftrag und dem Programmierer wird es dann um die Ohren ge-
schlagen....davon kann ich ein lied singen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 November 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ... wobei ich das hier nicht als kontroverse diskussion zum thema sondermaschinebauer vs. serienmaschinenbauer betrachte ...



Das ist es m.E. auch nicht. Dafür gehen die Meinungen in der Sache doch zu sehr in eine ähnliche Richtung.
Vielleicht sollte uns Krummix mal einen Tip geben, in welche Richtung (Konzern) das Ganze geht ...

...


----------



## bike (11 November 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> das anspruchsvollste in softwarestandars ist es auch nicht funktionscode  in module zu packen, sondern flexible inteligente strukturen und  funktionelle schnittsteleln zu schaffen die immer passen. wenn das passt  kann leicht ein modul dazukommen wenn es einfach in die struktur  eingebunden werden kann und mit den standartschnittstellen kommunizieren  kann.
> aber sobald ich an den schnittstellen fummel oder die struktur verbiege ist mein standard wieder fürn arsch...


Da gehe ich absolut mit, das sehe ich auch so. 
Um solch eine Struktur zu erstellen brauchst du know how, Zeit und Geld.
Wenn der TE dies von der Mutter bekommt, hat er doch eine echte Chance etwas neues und zukunftfähiges zu bauen. 




Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Markus du bist auch ein absoluter Sondermaschinenbauer, was ich auch
> jahrelang war. Jetzt mache ich zur hälfte Serienmaschinen. Da wird mann
> gezwungen seine Denke etwas umzustellen. Da du sonst die Arbeit nicht
> mehr schaffst.



Du hast es direkt und richtig formuliert. 
Bei Serie oder fast Serie muss du Standardisieren und Vereinfachen.
Für jedes Teil eine Sondersoftware zu handeln ist nicht möglich, daher eine Software die mehr kann, aber nur einmal für viele Maschinen verwendet werden kann.


bike


----------



## Krumnix (15 November 2010)

Wir waren bis jetzt Sondermaschinenbauer. 
D.H. das der Kunde bestellte bei uns eine Anlage und hat den Prozess auf der
Anlage selbst mit unseren Service-Leuten Vorort bei sich optimiert.
Dabei sind logischerweise viele Änderungen gemacht worden.

Diesen Bereich werden wir beibehalten. Hier lehne ich auch total ein Monsterprogramm
ab.
Jedoch will auch die Mutter in diesem Bereich ein Programm für alle Anlagen
eines Types. 
Hier habe ich Bauchweh, weil ich ja die Prozesse von anderen Kunden einem
2. Kunden eigentlich in der Software zur Verfügung stelle. Auch wenn der
davon erstmal nix weiß. Wenn bei denen aber gute Techniker arbeiten, die
den Know How Schutz umgehen können, sehen sie alle Prozesse von allen
anderen Kunden.

Das 2. ist, das wir mit der Mutter zusammen einen Anlagentyp zusammen 
verkaufen. D.H. das die Mutter eine Anlage baut, die Bauteile aus unserer
braucht.
Diese beiden Anlagen sollen jetzt so aufgebaut werden, das wir den Prozess
bei uns entwickeln und beides zusammen als Paket fertig verkaufen.

Hier würde ich ein Programm für alles anstreben, aber erst, wenn alles soweit
durch ist und die Anlagen ihren Dienst tun.
Die Mutter will aber, das Prototyp 1 in allen anderen zu finden sind, etc.


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 November 2010)

dann muß ich für meinen geschmack sagen das "Mutter" keine ahnung davon hat, was sie spricht,  für mich sind "Programm-Monster" der kaufmännische Versuch das engineering zu reduzieren und damit die gewinnmarge zu steigern. in der realität stellt sich dann aber schon benanntes problemder änderungsstände dar, unterm strich wird das engineering reduziert, der dokumentationsaufwand aber exponent gesteigert, ergebniss = höhere kosten bei 0% leistungsgewinn.

ich kenne beide praxisversuche und unterm strich ist es so, das leute, die nicht anlagenprozesse stantardisieren, sondern immerwiderkehrende teilprozesse in meinen augen:

schneller
besser 
flexibler
realitätsnäher
günstiger


----------



## bike (15 November 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Wir waren bis jetzt Sondermaschinenbauer.



Dann nutze doch das Wissen der Mutter.
Warum nicht versuchen es zu verbessern?
Bei solchen Dingen fordere ich immer den Gegenüber, das hilft sehr oft und macht vieles einfacher.

Der Hinweis, dass andere Kunden das Programm ggF bekommen, passt eigentlich nicht. 
Jeder Kunde ist von seinem Prozess so überzeugt, daher will er bestimmt nichts vom Mitbewerber.

Mich erstaunt immer wieder wie schwer es ist eingefahrene Weg zu verlassen oder zumindest über den Tellerrand zu schauen.

bike


----------



## Krumnix (16 November 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass das Wissen der Mutter sehr schlecht ist. 
Die bestehen auf Dinge, die man im Sondermaschinenbau absolut nicht so machen kann.
Ich habe bis vor kurzem noch in einem kleinen Ingenieur-Büro gearbeitet.

Ich kenne viele Sondermaschinen- und Serienmaschinen-Hersteller.
Wenn wir bei uns hier jetzt irgendwann mal Maschinen soweit haben, das sie
Mechanisch und Konstruktiv gleich sind (min 90%) und der Kunde keine Wünsche
mehr äußern darf, weil er eine Serienmaschine kauft, dann bin ich ohne Zweifel
bereit, ein Programm zu entwickeln, das mehrere Optionen oder Typen
beinhaltet.
Solange ich aber bei 120 Maschinen nur 2% in den Maschinen gleich habe, 
und 98% total unterschiedlich sind, macht das keinen Sinn.

So sehe ich das und wie ich hier auch lese noch sehr viel andere.

Ich werde mal sehn, was die Mutter nun mit diesen Infos hier macht.
Ich werde nur die Auswertung und ein paar Kommentare als Zitate übernehmen.
Falls wer dabei Problem hat, bitte eine PN an mich, dann verweise ich nur
auf das Forum mit dem Text. 

Danke


----------



## bike (16 November 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Die bestehen auf Dinge, die man im Sondermaschinenbau absolut nicht so machen kann.
> Ich habe bis vor kurzem noch in einem kleinen Ingenieur-Büro gearbeitet.



Hast du schon versucht?




Krumnix schrieb:


> Solange ich aber bei 120 Maschinen nur 2% in den Maschinen gleich habe,
> und 98% total unterschiedlich sind, macht das keinen Sinn.



Wenn dem so ist, kann es sein, dass etwas echt falsch läuft in eurem Produktionsablauf?
Wie viele Entwickler habt ihr denn, dass ihr euch solch einen Luxus leisten könnt?
Für jede Maschine eine eigene Software, da sind doch die Kollegen die eine Anlage z.B im Urlaub betreuen müssen echt arm dran. Wer macht Bugfix wenn ein Fehler auftritt? Wie verwaltet ihr eure Versionen und Entwicklungen?
Bei uns ist vieles gleich, also umgekehrt eurer Verteilung und da gibt es auch Probleme bei Vertretung oder Ersetzen des Entwicklers.

bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 November 2010)

ich finde es auch sehr kommisch, die Leute hier im Forum beschäftigen
sich mit Rationalisierung von Produktionsprozessen. Wenn es aber um
den eigenen geht wird gemauert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 November 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> ... So sehe ich das und wie ich hier auch lese noch sehr viel andere.
> 
> Ich werde mal sehn, was die Mutter nun mit diesen Infos hier macht.
> Ich werde nur die Auswertung und ein paar Kommentare als Zitate übernehmen.
> ...


 
Naja ... ist dabei natürlich eine Frage, wie du die erhaltenen Info's aufbereitest. Aus meiner Sicht gab es genauso viele Pro wie Contra zu dem Thema ... und ganz generell gab es niemanden, der nicht eine gewisse Standardisierung von grundbausteinen und Baustein-Strukturen betreibt (habe ich jedenfalls nicht anders heraus gelesen).

Des weiteren sehe ich es auch so wie Bike. Sondermaschinenbau heißt ja im Normalfall nicht, dass ihr heute einen Mischer und morgen eine Aufteilsäge und übermorgen eine Förderanlage baut. Wenn ihr z.B. Mischer baut dann wiederholen sich in dem Grundkonzept immer wieder gleiche Bestandteile - jedenfalls kenne ich es nur so ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Krumnix (16 November 2010)

@Larry: Nicht ganz. Unser Geschäft ist ein Feld, das sich sehr schnell ändert.
Wenn ein neues Verfahren 0,2% effektiver ist, so will jeder das sofort haben.
Jedoch ist der Grundtyp gleich. Also die Anlage hat den gleichen Namen,
die gleiche äußere Form und die gleichen Aufnahmen.
Das Innenleben ist immer total anders. Logisch.
Somit ergeben sich für 120 Maschinen 120 verschiedene Ablaufstrukturen
Schrittketten, Ansteuerungen, Anzahl an Aktoren und Sensoren etc.

Die Maschinen sind schon ziemlich komplex. 

Wir setzen hier bei uns sehr viel Standard ein. Bausteine, die öfters verwendet
werden können, werden standardisiert und in einer Bibliothek gepflegt.
Die Visu wird so erstellt, das Grundfunktionen alle an der gleichen Stelle zu 
finden sind (WinCC 6.2 aktuell).
Bei der Hardware setzen wir immer auf Siemens-CPUs und Beckhoff-Baugruppen, Umrichter sind immer SEW.
Hier ist bei jeder Anlage das immer gleich.

Bei der Mutter sieht das anders aus. Sie verwendet VisiWin. Wenn man Sondermaschinen
baut macht diese Visu sinn. Lizenzkosten sind viel günstiger.
Bei Sondermaschinen der absolute Tot. Bis hier eine kleine Änderung vorgenommen 
ist, die bei WinCC 5 min benötigt, kann bei VisiWin schonmal nen halber Tag
drauf gehen.
Hier muss auch der Service-Techniker viel viel mehr wissen haben, als bei
Änderungen in WinCC.
Die Mutter verwendet in einem Anlagentyp 3 verschiedene Umrichtertypen,
4 verschiedenen Anschaltbaugruppen und schwankt bei der Auswahl der
CPUs sehr stark zwischen 3 Modellen.
Das soll bei uns auch so kommen, nach denen. 
Und dann soll das ganze Parametrierbar sein.
D.H. das in der Visu gesagt wird: 
Du bist ein eine xy, hast vy Umrichter, bb Klemmen, xz CPU, etc.

Ich sperre mich sicher nicht, wenn es um neue Ideen oder Konzepte geht.
Aber von einem Unternehmen, das nur Serienmaschinen baut und nie mehr
als 1% Unterschied bei den Anlagen hatte, nun gesagt zu bekommen,
macht das Gleiche wie wir bei euren Anlagen, die 98% Unterschied haben,
kann niemals funktionieren!!!


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 November 2010)

... da wir alle deine Anlagen natürlich nicht kennen müssen wir an dieser Stelle logischerweise pauschal antworten. So eine pauschale Antwort resultiert dann in der Regel aus bereits gemachten Erfahrungen (was aber vom Grundsatz her meißt nicht so schlecht ist).
Was mir nur halt auch schon sehr oft aufgefallen ist ist, dass bei vielen Leuten (und da nehme ich mich selbst auch nicht aus) eine neue Idee zumindestens erstmal mistrauisch beäugelt wird.
Ich wollte auch hier nicht den Super-Monster-FB, der genauso eine Verteil-Anlage, wie eine Presse oder eine Aufteilsäge steuern kann, verteidigen. So etwas ist, wie auch schon erwähnt wurde, Quatsch. Wie weit man in "seinen" Anlagen mit seinen Bausteinen und Ablauf-Funktionalitäten zu gehen bereit ist liegt auch hier im Auge des Erstellers.
Hat man aber oft wiederkehrende Vorgänge gleicher Art, die nur mit anderen Parametern versorgt werden müßten (und vielleicht anderen E/A's), so ist das schon mal eine Überlegung wert. Ob das auf dich so zutrifft kann ich nicht beurteilen ...  Aber ... oft geht mehr als man meint ... und das ist/war vielleicht auch die Intension von einigen Anderen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Jan (23 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Markus du bist auch ein absoluter Sondermaschinenbauer, was ich auch
> jahrelang war. Jetzt mache ich zur hälfte Serienmaschinen. Da wird mann
> gezwungen seine Denke etwas umzustellen. Da du sonst die Arbeit nicht
> mehr schaffst.


 
Ich habe zum Teil Anlagen / Anlagenteile, die sich sehr ähneln oder auch identisch sind; aber auch immerwieder "Sondermaschinen".
Wir bauen unsere Programme im Prinzip so wie Markus auf und auf diese Art sind Serienanlagen und auch Sondermaschinen "schnell" programmiert.
Das Meiste braucht man auch nicht jedes mal testen, weil es ausführlich getestet wurde und sich bewährt hat.

Ich habe mit dieser Art Programme zu schreiben bisher keine Probleme gehabt.


----------

